
Big Tech Is Going After Health Care - robertgk
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/26/technology/big-tech-health-care.html
======
DrScump
Posted 6 hours earlier, 100+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16013136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16013136)

